# Carling Cup



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone know whether the Carling Cup is shown on local channels over here? In particular the match tomorrow night between Man U and City?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not as far as I am aware....

-


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

JunFan said:


> Does anyone know whether the Carling Cup is shown on local channels over here? In particular the match tomorrow night between Man U and City?


The footie is on the following

Premiership - Showsports, for now anyway, Abu Dhabi sports won the rights for the next 3 years not so long ago. They also have the portugese league and the russian laeage as well as the socttish premier league. They show most of the rugby, UFC, golf and so on.

Carling Cup, FA Cup, La Liga, Serie A, Champions Leage, Europa League - Al Jazeera Sports

World Cup - Al Jazeera

ART - Not really sure what they still have, I had the channel last year for the CL but they lost it to Al Jazeera. 

The best weobsite to check the channel for sports coverage, well football is goalzz.com: Live sports scores and more. If you want to watch online use the site MyP2P.eu :: Free Live Sports on your PC, Live Football, MLB, NBA, NHL and more....

I know the response is late for the game in question but hope that all helps.

Who do you follow? I'm a Liverpool fan for my sins !!


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Thanks mogyz! I'm a red devil! I missed the Carling Cup 2nd leg unfortunately, but I'm definately going to check out the website you mention.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

JunFan said:


> Thanks mogyz! I'm a red devil! I missed the Carling Cup 2nd leg unfortunately, but I'm definately going to check out the website you mention.
> 
> Thanks for the info![/QUOTE
> 
> If I'd known you were one of them I might not have given you all that


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I watch the Carling Cup match between the two sides of Manchester, it was on one of the Jazeera Sports channels, number 6 I think. I know it`s a bit useless telling you that now but they`ll have the final as well I guess. To add all 10 Jazeera channels cost me about an extra 28dha per month and that gets you not o ly Carling Cup but Champions league matches which has saved me a fortune in beer at the Habtoor, unfortunately!!!!


----------

